# Mad Cow!!



## KenpoGirl (May 30, 2003)

As some of you may know, Canada had a scare in regards to a Cow being infected with the "Mad Cow" Disease, luckily it looks like it hasn't spread.

There's a lot of fear and contraversy in regards to it.  Though you might want to hear the Cow's Opinion on the matter.

MAD COW 

And not it's not the Laughing Cow. this is new.

Dot


----------



## Jill666 (May 30, 2003)

Pretty funny-


----------



## theletch1 (May 30, 2003)

I have a definite urge for steak for dinner!! That was funny


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 30, 2003)

Suddenly I feel the urge for some burgers!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2003)

I think that cow and the far side cows were working on a conspiracy......


----------



## tonbo (Jun 5, 2003)

Okay, now *that* made my day!!

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 5, 2003)

Just remember to play at LOW volumes while at work!  LOL!  :rofl: :shrug:


----------



## Tapps (Jun 17, 2003)

that is funny.

I have cousins who are canadian beef farmers,  I smell a forward !


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 20, 2003)

5 star


----------



## rachel (Jun 20, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

